# Has Tinks decided to stop feeding?



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I've noticed today that every time the kittens go to Tinks to feed she hisses, spits and swipes! Does this mean she has now decided they are done with her milk? They are 12 weeks in Thursday and all 3 are eating fine so no worries just want to make sure it's normal 

Thankyou


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, it sounds as if she thinks they're big enough to look after themselves now, though she may still allow them to suckle occasionally.


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes, it sounds as if she thinks they're big enough to look after themselves now, though she may still allow them to suckle occasionally.


Thank you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Either that or she is coming into heat, mine don't hiss or spit but will kick them away when coming into call - other than that they nurse for around 6 months quite happily.


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Either that or she is coming into heat, mine don't hiss or spit but will kick them away when coming into call - other than that they nurse for around 6 months quite happily.


Thanks, I've booked her in for spaying now although she fed them again last night!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Great she's getting spayed, she'll still be able to nurse afterwards if she wants


----------



## oscarjoe (Jun 12, 2013)

My cats do this at the end, it teaches the cats manors to know when to stop, a lot of people who give kittens away early seem to tell people that the mum is fed up and now hissing/swiping, but it is mums way of teaching them no means no, she still lets them feed, I had a kitten feed to 7 months before


----------

